# Well that's Strange



## Ysarex (Aug 11, 2016)

Seen some strange places and things over the years.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 11, 2016)

Here's another. How could you pass it up?

Joe


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Ysarex (Aug 12, 2016)

This one needs some explanation: Meyer Illinois is located on the banks of the Mississippi and plagued by catastrophic floods that generally wipe out the entire town when they occur. The current population is listed as 10 -- last devastating flood was 2008.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes it is.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 12, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> This one needs some explanation: Meyer Illinois is located on the banks of the Mississippi and plagued by catastrophic floods that generally wipe out the entire town when they occur. The current population is listed as 10 -- last devastating flood was 2008.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 125948


I don't know why, but that picture is hilarious. Someone had an excellent sense of humor.


----------



## limr (Aug 12, 2016)

Strange and creepy...sooooooo creepy...




rs Creepy stalker outside doll house by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 13, 2016)

limr said:


> Strange and creepy...sooooooo creepy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good one!

Joe


----------



## limr (Aug 14, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Strange and creepy...sooooooo creepy...
> ...



Lake George. There's a creepy Uncle Sam and Santa Claus in that park, too. Not quite as "Would you like some candy, little girl?" creepy like ole Paul Bunyan there, but still.




rs Creepy Uncle Sam by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rs Santa&#x27;s nose by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Aug 14, 2016)

And then there's this:










Now, physics wasn't my best subject, but I'm still fairly certain that there's something off about those skid marks


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 15, 2016)

Can't wait till they're back in school.

Joe


----------



## CherylL (Aug 31, 2016)

Sidewalk 5th Avenue, Playa del Carmen.  Spot marks the spot?




Spot marks the spot? by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## orf (Nov 22, 2017)

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## orf (Nov 23, 2017)

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Ysarex (Mar 10, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 154928



Wow! That's strange.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 10, 2018)

Oddly, the shoe sat there on the curb for a few days.


----------



## limr (Mar 10, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> Oddly, the shoe sat there on the curb for a few days.



I want to know about that person's life.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 10, 2018)

Maybe the other one is tied to a Nike and tossed over an electrical line


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 9, 2018)

Canon Shooter


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 9, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Canon Shooter



Proof that it takes a "special kind" of person to shoot Canon. LOL


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 9, 2018)

Finally found the Secret To Life!!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 10, 2018)

I thought it would be strange when taking it.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 10, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I thought it would be strange when taking it.
> 
> View attachment 156200



Yep, the pig hanging from the sign isn't strange but that pig at the bottom of the post -- that's strange.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 10, 2018)

Huntington Library
Pasadena, California


----------



## Nwcid (Apr 10, 2018)

Taken many years ago with a point and shoot Sony.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 16, 2018)

Nikon F weirdness. I love me some Nikon F because it produces weirdness. 

1. Jawbone of my mind


 

2. I lost my onion sack


----------

